# Pit Magic?



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I went out duck hunting this weekend and my goose call fell off my lanyard and is sitting in the bottom of a swamp somewhere. I had a Zinks PC-1 that I liked but it seemed like I couldn't get it as growly as I wanted it, but I was going to get another one but I saw the Knight and Hale Pit Magic Acrylic. I Thought it looked like a decent call for about the same price.

My question is do I stick to the Zinks and what I'm used to or is the Knight and Hale Pit Magic a good call?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I wouldn't use a Knight and Hale lanyard, let alone their calls. :2cents:


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

I would get another Zink if it was me! Just my oppinion!


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

I would get another Zink if it was me! Just my oppinion!


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

my opinion is this... what is knight and hayel calls known for, and what is zink known for. i think knight and hayel as deer or predator, zink only makes goose and duck calls. (i believe)


----------



## LochMInWaterfowl (Jul 11, 2009)

gone


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a lightly used, perfect condition, with new guts, Paralyzer with DVD. Original box, bag and instructioanl DVD. $80.00 + shipping, obo.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

id stay away from both zink and K&H cuz there are way better calls out there both cheap and expensive JMO


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'm still not sure on the call but I was thinking of staying with my Zinks. Are there any better calls out there for arounf the same price. I think I paid like 25, but I would be willing to go up a bit. I don't want to spend too much cuz my parents already said I was crazy for spending what I did :roll: and now I lost it  . I got my dad hooked though so he might understand.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

All of your major call companies make a quality call however everyone has a different calling technique? Best advice is to head to the sporting goods store and try a few out and see what fits you best! Go with what you like not what anyone tells you is best, you be the judge of that. Most companies have a "hunter" level call usually wood and poly carb that is a step up from where you were, usually around $50. However you don't have to spend a lot to get a good sounding call!! Good luck!!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

if you dont want to spend more than $30 try a Goozilla by Quackhead which is made by RNT...if you want to spend around $50 the Grounds polycarb is a good call to look @ so is the Hunter Series Cocabola barrel w/ polycarb insert by RNT...these are just a few that id recomend you try they are all good calls and better than the cheaper Zinks JMO


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I have one of their goose calls and it sounds closer to a funny sounding deer than a goose


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

LochMInWaterfowl said:


> Preds21 said:
> 
> 
> > my opinion is this... what is knight and hayel calls known for, and what is zink known for. i think knight and hayel as deer or predator, zink only makes goose and duck calls. (i believe)
> ...


i stand corrected, thank u very much i will refrase it then what. is the first thing u think of when u think zink. i think waterfowl ( that is my personal opinion though) and Knight and Hayel, i think predator and deer


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i grew up on a half breed, but you might want to check out death row calls..


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

zink poly carb power clucker sounds like poop. Ill sell you mine for $10


----------



## Wingtipsdown (Oct 26, 2009)

I have several choices on my site - just got on here as Sponsor. I can help you with a Custom Sound, from a molded call. Send me an email, pm or call me.
With what you posted I would suggest Pitch'd - long insert.

Check out my site though - all soundfiles are there for every call I make.


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks guys. I bought the zinks call again a few days ago. I figured it was too close to season to be messing around with new calls and I liked what I could do with my old call. It didn't sound the best but it was good enough to pull hte geese in.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

i use toown one i couldnothing to make it sound good that is why i never took it in the field. i would naot suggest this call to anyone. I would rather take a regular goose honker in the field thatn that call. i was very hard to blow. it could have been just the one i had but, i would rather spend the $34 on shells than waste it on that call ever again


----------

